# Kikos anyone?



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

When my daughter was of "4-H" age we raised goats. We loved Nubians and LaManchas. Here I am all of these years later running a small herd of Nubian crosses (crossed with everything) and loving them. (I tried Pygmies and personally found them to be miniature Tasmanian devils - definitely NOT for me, but to each his own). However I became interested in Kikos several years ago and have been reading and researching them. I am considering a young buck that will be of service age for the fall. I notice on this forum that Boer goats are very common and I am wondering if there are any fellow "kiko" lovers on here?hlala:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi! :wave: I have a couple Kikos and am loving them! They don't need lots, basically food, water, minerals and shelter. Besides that they are easygoing. The 2 I have were very flighty when I got them, now they are the calmest goats I have. One's my buck....not at all 'bucky' aka head butting and pushing people around AT ALL. Very easygoing, easy to keep in, easy to handle....unless he doesn't want to go were ever you want him to go! :-D My doe is also easygoing, doesn't get scared easy, just plain calm!
Kiko X's are great too...I'm hoping to try a Kiko/Nubian cross next year and see how that turns out. 

There are more Kiko Lovers/owners/etc. on here. Can't say enough good about them  The goats I mean :-D


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I use to have an awesome Kiko buck, (I have all his daughters) 250# baby dog, I LOVE Kiko cross does for dairy!!!! I'm getting 3/4-1 gal daily from my FF 3/4 Kiko yearling, I just love them!!!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a kiko buck, he was born march 2013, this will be his first rut to cover my does. He IKGA registered and DNA tested 100% New Zealand. We can't wait for February babies from this guy.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

MedsHomestead said:


> I notice on this forum that Boer goats are very common and I am wondering if there are any fellow "kiko" lovers on here?hlala:


Absolutely! I should have my first purebred(maybe it's full blood - I can never remember) in 2016. I've been breeding my herd to full blooded, NZ Kiko bucks for the last 3 years. Prior to that I had a 3/4 Kiko buck.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Pics of my kiko buck












these were taken last December, he was 9 months old at the time.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

YAY! Excited about all the responses! Thanks everyone for sharing pictures! Spidy - I have seen this picture of your buck before - I don't know if if was this forum or on a sale ad in my queries, but he is quite a good looking buck. I have been reading and researching kikos for quite awhile now - they are not real available in my area, but we have many many Boer herds in my area. I personally have Nubian crosses and am seriously looking for a Kiko buck that will be in service and ready this fall. I need a new buck anyway - for different blood lines in my own herd and logically the time seems right to make the investment...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, you may have seen him both places! His new home is not very far from me, so I can go see him some times!!!!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Pic 1. Buckling from back
Pic 2. Buckling with sire
Pic 3. Sire
Pic 4. Dam
Pic 5. Buckling from side
































Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have always thought that the Kiko breed were big goats? I know a lot of Cashmere breeders use them to breed in the size but want to keep the Cashmere quality fleece, all these seem a lot smaller then my smallest Cashmere. I will say I LOVE LOVE LOVE their horns. :lovey::lovey:


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

I like the looks of him - let me talk to my hubby and brother (my partners) I will get back to you I promise. As I said I do have appointments with these other breeders too so I just have to weigh all my options. Thank you for the pictures I do appreciate seeing them.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I should have put one of my boys in the picture for scale. The Kikos are compact and muscular, not super tall the Saanen bucks, but no miniature tendencies like a myotonic either. They are very proportional.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

No prob and no rush. I have a neighbor who has ill intent in his heart ( he really, really wants to eat him). I have no problem with livestock serving that purpose at all, it's just the combo of Saanen and Kiko has made an awesome specimen and I would love to see him used as such. Thanks for looking.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Small? My Kiko buck was 250+ lbs!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

spidy1 said:


> Small? My Kiko buck was 250+ lbs!


 These must just smaller then they are. :-?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Must be, even my does are 150 or more lbs at yearlings!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

My Kikos are smaller...100 to 200 lbs. But they also aren't getting fed grain at all  Sides, smaller is easier to handle...especially when it comes to bucks! Not that he's hard to handle :-D


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> I have always thought that the Kiko breed were big goats? I know a lot of Cashmere breeders use them to breed in the size but want to keep the Cashmere quality fleece, all these seem a lot smaller then my smallest Cashmere. I will say I LOVE LOVE LOVE their horns. :lovey::lovey:


Glad I'm not the only one that thinks kikos look small. I think it may be the build coupled with the horns. They aren't bred to be as proportionate as other goats because they're purely production goats. So I think that plays into it too. I don't think I've seen one as big my boers but they are pretty big girls and have been bred to be such.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

spidy1 said:


> Must be, even my does are 150 or more lbs at yearlings!


Would you mind sharing more pictures of yours? I'd like to see them. We don't have big kikos around here... All we have are small, scrawny looking ones here. I think it's due to bad/inexperienced breeders... They breed too young don't cull out, don't ever check the animals health, no minerals. Just goats and a field.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

No problem! I only have one adult doe left at the moment, but here you go (she does have a tiny fraction Alpine in her)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I SOOOO love the cool colors they can be!!! One of the kids looked like a German Shepherd, you can see some of her saddle in the pic!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

We have four Kikos. They are all my brother's goats and he thinks the Kiko breed is just AMAZING!!! One of the things he likes about them is their resistance to parasites and the like. Plus, another good thing is they come in lots of different colors!! 
About them being a really big goat--Ours aren't really that big, we went to a goat(owner) friend's house and looked at her boar/nubians and saanens and they were a good deal bigger than I was used to!!!  Our doe is prob. 95-100 lbs. and our 8-mo. old buckling is prob. 85 lbs. 
One of the goats we have is a young Kiko doe that is lt. brown with wattles and she is the most beautiful girl--super graceful, soft temperament.... She looks like a deer and the weird thing is she also acts like one  !! 
The older doe had twins in January right before probably the coldest day of the year without one single problem, the babies were absolutely fine, and she was a wonderful mother! I milk her and, in the 3-4 month I've milked her, I have gotten a decent amount out of her.

BTW, where are you located? We have a PB kiko buckling we are trying to sell but haven't had much luck as of yet, ...if you are interested....


----------



## slobberdoc (Apr 11, 2014)

I have three kikos and can't wait to expand on my herd! I have one buckling and two doelings (6-8 months old). My buckling is probably 90 pounds and the older doeling 80 lbs. The kiko's I have seen (they are not too common here for unknown reasons), a full grown doe is about 150 pounds and a mature buck 200-250 pounds, but I am sure it varies a lot.

I love these guys, they are on 100% free choice browse, and have yet had to deworm them or trim hooves. They are very healthy, active goats and despite what some people think they are VERY friendly. I got mine as kids fresh off the range and they were WILD! But after some treats and attention they are as friendly as any other breed of goat.









The buckling at 6 months old


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello fellow Kiko owners!!!

I've been raising Kikos since 2002. 
This year my girls average 116 lbs. 
Grass and hay. Only feed 'em in late pregnancy and when their nursing.


----------



## Cebesue (Dec 9, 2013)

We have kikos, kiko crosses, boer, boer crosses. Love them all but I have to say the kikos are becoming a fave. We also have Tennessee fainting goats and are going to be doing some crossing this fall. Love the resistance the kikos and fainters have in regards to parasites.


----------

